# Gnome sin Evolution ?

## diegoto

Que tal gente, estoy utilizando gnome, y mirando entre las cosas instaladas que tengo esta el cliente de correo Evolution, lo desinstale, pero estoy viendo que el gnome requiere de el ? hay alguna forma de que no se instale ? o que no sea una dependencia.

Gracias

----------

## JotaCE

evolution es una dependencia de gnome y gnome-laig  :Very Happy:  como sea lo necesitas tener instalado.

----------

## ekz

Lo único que se puede hacer es desactivar las USEs evo y eds. Aunque evolution yo lo quité, pero evolution-data-server no pude porque era dependencia del applet de reloj/calendario   :Shocked:  (hablo de varias versiones atrás).

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

No che ni desactivando esas banderas.

```

# emerge -C evolution

# USE="-evo -eds" emerge -pvuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.73.2 [1.70.1] 1,636 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.3  USE="-debug -doc -eds*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.20.1  USE="-debug -eds*" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] mail-client/mail-notification-5.0  USE="gmail mozilla ssl -debug -evo* -imap -ipv6 -maildir -mbox -pop -sasl -sylpheed" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-base/control-center-2.20.3  USE="alsa esd hal -debug -eds*" 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] mail-client/evolution-2.12.3-r1  USE="crypt dbus hal kerberos ldap spell ssl -debug -doc -ipv6 -krb4 -mono -networkmanager -nntp -pda -profile" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/pidgin-2.4.0  USE="dbus gstreamer gtk ncurses nls perl spell -bonjour -debug -doc -eds* -gadu -gnutls -groupwise -meanwhile -networkmanager -prediction -qq -sasl -silc -tcl -tk -zephyr" 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.3  USE="spell -debug -eds*" 0 kB 

Total: 8 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new, 6 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 1,636 kB
```

Siempre vuelve!! ahhh !! qe molesto.

----------

## ekz

Y si lo añades a /etc/portage/package.provided ?

Y con emerge -t revisa cual es el paquete culpable que quiere instalar a evolution

Saludos

----------

## diegoto

Como es con emerge -t evolution ??

Yo lo hago con el equery

```

localhost ~ # equery depends evolution

[ Searching for packages depending on evolution... ]

gnome-base/gnome-2.20.3 (>=mail-client/evolution-2.12.2)

```

Es el mismo gnome que me jode.. debería ver de cambiar el ebuild de gnome o algo

saludos

----------

## jbcjorge

No es para empezar un flamewar... pero Evolution para GNOME es como Nautilus... Si no quieres las partes escenciales del escritorio... Hay una opción clara... Cambia a XFCE, KDE, Enlightenment, etc... Yo ocupo muchos programas de GNOME, pero aún así no tengo instalado ni Evolution ni el data server que provee...

----------

## the incredible hurd

```
USE="-evo -eds"  emerge -evp gnome-light | grep evolution
```

Edito: Cuidado con la e. La usé porque ya tengo gnome instalado, como deberías hacer tú si ya lo tienes. La única opción para evitar evolution es instalar gnome-light. Si quieres desinstalar gnome, echa un vistazo a esto.

Te sugiero el uso de sylpheed si únicamente deseas un cliente de correo y evitar el calendario (motivo por el cual a ekz se le pretendía instalar como dependencia del applet del reloj, ¿cómo si no podría detectar cuando tenemos una reunión o una cita?), la agenda y el gestor de contactos y tareas.

----------

## JotaCE

 *jbcjorge wrote:*   

> No es para empezar un flamewar... pero Evolution para GNOME es como Nautilus... Si no quieres las partes escenciales del escritorio... Hay una opción clara... Cambia a XFCE, KDE, Enlightenment, etc... Yo ocupo muchos programas de GNOME, pero aún así no tengo instalado ni Evolution ni el data server que provee...

 

Estamos completamente de acuerdo. gnome y kde-meta instalan una toneladas de programas que tal vez nunca uses. pero la pregunta que me gustaria hacerle a Mr Diegoto es la siguiente.

Cual es el aunto de querer quitar evolution? no te pide dinero, no te pide de comer, no molesta, no te manda ninguna ventanita molesta diciendo que tal o cual cosa.

Al igual que el colega te recomiendo cambiar a otro desktop que no tenga evolution como dependencia.

Pero la decision final es suya que para eso es libre   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ackward

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *jbcjorge wrote:*   No es para empezar un flamewar... pero Evolution para GNOME es como Nautilus... Si no quieres las partes escenciales del escritorio... Hay una opción clara... Cambia a XFCE, KDE, Enlightenment, etc... Yo ocupo muchos programas de GNOME, pero aún así no tengo instalado ni Evolution ni el data server que provee... 
> 
> Estamos completamente de acuerdo. gnome y kde-meta instalan una toneladas de programas que tal vez nunca uses. pero la pregunta que me gustaria hacerle a Mr Diegoto es la siguiente.
> 
> Cual es el aunto de querer quitar evolution? no te pide dinero, no te pide de comer, no molesta, no te manda ninguna ventanita molesta diciendo que tal o cual cosa.
> ...

 

Ni de lejos, yo uso un escritorio gnome bien basico sin evolution y la verdad es que casi sin nada.

```

# emerge gnome-light

```

Sus dependencias segun http://gentoo-portage.com/gnome-base/gnome-light/Dep#ptabs

```

>=dev-libs/glib-2.14.4

>=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.4

>=dev-libs/atk-1.20.0

>=x11-libs/pango-1.18.4

>=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.10

>=x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.3

>=x11-wm/metacity-2.20.2

>=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.1

>=gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1

>=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.18.0

>=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.3

>=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0

>=gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1

>=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1

>=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1.1

>=gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2

>=gnome-base/control-center-2.20.1

>=gnome-base/eel-2.20.0

>=gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0

>=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.3

>=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.20.3

>=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.3

>=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0

>=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.20.2

>=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.4

>=gnome-base/librsvg-2.18.2

>=gnome-extra/yelp-2.20.0 

```

----------

## diegoto

Interesante el gnome-light, pero igual debería ser mas flexible ahora en mi caso eliminarlo ya teniendo Gnome instalado.

Y es verdad no me jode para nada el Evolution, solo que ocupa espacio en el disco aunque se que no debe ser mucho, y la molestia que llevo adentro de que no lo pueda eliminar !!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Otra cosa, no quiero cambiarme de entorno grafico porque me parece unos de los mejor entornos Gnome, y no tiene mucho que ver mi pregunta con la de cambiar el entorno.

Saludos

----------

## pacho2

Haz "emerge -pvuDNt world" para saber qué está pidiéndote evolution

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Si quieres desinstalar gnome, echa un vistazo a esto.

 

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Otra cosa, no quiero cambiarme de entorno grafico porque me parece unos de los mejor entornos Gnome, y no tiene mucho que ver mi pregunta con la de cambiar el entorno.

 

Nadie ha dicho nada de que cambies el escritorio, yo únicamente hablé de cambiar gnome, con todas sus dependencias (entre las que se encuentra evolution) por gnome-light para que lo puedas dejar (GNOME) a medida... Incluir una dependencia en package.provided sólo puede causar problemas antes o después.

```

$ equery size evolution

[ Searching for packages matching evolution... ]

* size of gnome-extra/evolution-data-server-1.12.3

           Total files : 689

           Total size  : 10156.91 KiB

* size of gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.12.0

           Total files : 19

           Total size  : 136.18 KiB

* size of mail-client/evolution-2.12.3-r1

           Total files : 1020

           Total size  : 19573.83 KiB

```

Total, yo por unos 30Mb ni me molestaría en hacer semejante burrada. Sinceramente.

----------

## ekz

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Total, yo por unos 30Mb ni me molestaría en hacer semejante burrada. Sinceramente.

 

A veces nos dan esas ganas de tener el 100% del control de nuestro equipo (Te lo digo después de haber instalado MS Office en un Windows Vista Starter en una laptop sin mouse  :Rolling Eyes: , eso si que es perder la paciencia), y borrar de cualquier forma un paquete que no queremos, yo por ejemplo me rehusaba a tener que instalar las librerías mono (odio .net    :Laughing:  ) pero ya tenía tantas líbrerías en mi sistema que algunas más no eran nada  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Saludos

----------

